# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  إذا طهرت الحائض قبل الفجر ولم تغتسل إلا بعد الفجرهل يصح صومها؟

## المعدن النفيس

إذا طهرت الحائض أو النفساء قبل الفجر ولم تغتسل إلا بعد الفجر
هل يصح صومها أم لا؟

*جـ: نعم، يصح صوم المرأة الحائض إذا طهرت قبل الفجر ولم تغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر،
وكذلك النفساء لأنها حينئذ من أهل الصوم، 
وهي شبيهة بمن عليه جنابة إذا طلع الفجر وهو جُنب فإن صومه يصح 
لقوله تعالى: {**فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا 
حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر**}، 
وإذا أذن الله تعالى بالجماع إلى أن يتبين الفجر لزم من ذلك أن لا يكون الاغتسال إلا بعد طلوع الفجر، 
ولحديث عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ 
«* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم كان يصبح جنباً من جماع أهله وهو صائم**»، 
أي أنه ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ لا يغتسل عن الجنابة إلا بعد طلوع الصبح.
**
الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## آنسات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا أختي لجميل مرورج

----------


## حكاية روووح

جزااااااك الله خير فتوى مهمه للاخوات

----------


## ام راشد وسعيد



----------


## إماراتية.

بارك الله فيج

----------


## مهرة القصر

جُزيتِ خَيراً وَنَفع الله بِكـ ♥` 
« سبحان اللهِ وبحمدِه ، عددَ خلقِه ورضَا نفسِه وزِنَةِ عرشِه ومِدادَ كلماتِه »

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا أخواتي لطيب مروركن بارك الله فيكن

----------

